# XBOX360 Avatar Awards



## Nic (Nov 1, 2009)

HALO 3: ODST

*Recon Helmet*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The recon helmet from Halo 3.
Once you unlock the Vidmaster Challenge: Endure achievement, visit Halo Waypoint on the dashboard to unlock the item.</div>
*ODST Helmet*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unlock Halo 3:ODST's Campaign Complete Achievement
Once you beat the ODST campaign, visit Halo Waypoint on the dashboard to unlock the item.</div>
*ODST Helmet*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unlock Halo 3:ODST's Dark Times Achievement
After killing five enemies while in VISR mode to unlock the achievement, visit Halo Waypoint on the dashboard to unlock the item.</div>
*ODST Armor*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unlock Halo 3:ODST's Good Samaritan Achievement
After completing the campaign without killing any engineers, visit Halo Waypoint on the dashboard to unlock the item.</div>
*ODST Shirt*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unlock Halo 3:ODST's Tourist Achievement
After downloading the city map to your visor in the campaign to unlock the achievement, visit Halo Waypoint on the dashboard to unlock the item.</div>

Lips

*Shades of "Lady Gaga"*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Earned the Superstar Grand Rank
This achievement is unlocked by earning 100 of every type of medal and 100,000 total stars. This can be obtained from both Lips and Lips: Number One Hits.</div>
*Disco Boots*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Earned a Gold Cup
To earn a gold cup you need to perform well on a song. Rap or Hip Hop songs seem to be the easiest. This can only be obtained in Lips: Number One Hits.</div>
*Shades of Infinity*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Earn an Infinity Rating on a Song
To earn an Infinity rating you need to perform well on a song. Rap or Hip Hop songs seem to be the easiest. This can be obtained from both Lips and Lips: Number One Hits</div>
*Sassy Pie*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sang one song
Not much to this one, simply sing one song in Lips: Number One Hits.</div>

Splosion Man

*Splosion Man T-Shirt*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your very own Splosion Man clothing.
Break your first pane of glass.</div>
*Big Science T-Shirt*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Earn a job at Big Science in your sweet new threads.
Complete all of the game's levels in co-op.</div>
*Splosion Man Sweatshirt*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your very own Splosion Man clothing.
Break your first pane of glass.</div>
*Big Science Dress*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Earn a job at Big Science in your sweet new threads.
Complete all of the game's levels in co-op.</div>


----------



## Zex (Nov 1, 2009)

I like the helmets.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 1, 2009)

AAAAAH over rated stuf hurts my eyes


----------



## Pear (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice. :O 
I'd still prefer the clone trooper outfit. Too bad it's like 800 points. T_T


----------



## Nic (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll be posting the new _Lips_ avatar achievements very soon.


----------



## Nic (Nov 1, 2009)

Updated.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 1, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AAAAAH over rated stuf hurts my eyes


Aahhh stupid post hurts my eyes. 
Seriously, get over yourself.

Anyway, not too keen on any of them really. I'll get them anyway, so they are there.


----------



## Pear (Nov 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for the truth. XD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 1, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, owned.

Awesome, thanks for this, Hobo.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 1, 2009)

wait, what's Halo Waypoint? :s


----------



## Nic (Nov 1, 2009)

Updated!


----------



## Nic (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll be updating tomorrow or sometime. Lazy to look for more.


----------



## Princess (Nov 1, 2009)

Ooo awesome.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Nov 1, 2009)

L4D2 Awards


You're welcome.


----------



## merinda! (Nov 1, 2009)

*Isn't Lips the exact same as Singstar?
Except different platform?*


----------



## Nic (Nov 2, 2009)

Emerald. said:
			
		

> *Isn't Lips the exact same as Singstar?
> Except different platform?*


Not sure.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 2, 2009)

are these available now?


----------



## Nic (Nov 2, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> are these available now?


Yes.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 2, 2009)

whats halo waypoint and where is it?


----------



## AndyB (Nov 2, 2009)

Waypoint will be avaliable sometime this week.
The people who DO have it, are the ones that are able to preview it. Like with facebook etc.


----------



## Nic (Nov 6, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I like the little oracle.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2009)

NEW MODERN WARFARE 2  OUTFIT HAS BEEN LEAKED.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## AndyB (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> NEW MODERN WARFARE 2  OUTFIT HAS BEEN LEAKED.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> ...


That's not leaked. It's out now.


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh it is? Sorry then.


----------



## Nigel (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah but its not an award, you have to buy it


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> yeah but its not an award, you have to buy it


True but just for the heads up for Modern Warfare 2 fans that didn't know.


----------



## SockHead (Nov 9, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's been out. Is that all of the rewards? I only have one.. From Halo Waypoint. Haha


----------



## Nic (Nov 9, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure they are..


----------

